# Après Noël, le Nouvel An, la galette des rois!



## toys (6 Janvier 2009)

Alors, on a eu le droit à Quels cadeaux as-tu eu ou as-tu offert ... ON s'en FOUT

On a eu le droit à Vos bonnes résolutions 2009 ... ON s'en FOUT

Mais là, voilà un sujet de fond pour le Bar, un vrai sujet qui pousse les gens dans leur retranchement, un truc qui va vous faire réfléchir et pas qu'un peu.


Postez ici les plus belles fèves santon... que vous allez trouver dans vos galettes. Et par la même occasion, si vous voulez, votre beau visage plein de joie et d'étonnement à la première vue de cette image encore baveuse, tel un nouveau-né sortant du ventre de sa mère. 

Je commence dès que je suis élu par mes pairs.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Janvier 2009)

toys a dit:


> (...) je commence dès que je suis élu par mes *paire*.


Des paires de quoi ? 

edit/ Tricheur !


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Des paires de quoi ?
> 
> edit/ Tricheur !



hey j'ai pas fait de fautes  s'est toi qui les inventes.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Ce sujet est un fake.
Aucune faute. Tous les accents.

Tu as reçu ça dans ta boîte mail ?
Tu l'as copié sur macbidouille ?

Mac4never ?

C'est pas joli-joli, hein ? 


Et en plus&#8230;



On s'en fout, non ?


----------



## toys (6 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ce sujet est un fake.
> Aucune faute. Tous les accents.
> 
> Tu as reçu ça dans ta boîte mail ?
> ...


même pas! en fait s'est un vrai poste a moi, avec juste une faute qui a été corrigé par poormonster.

mais si moi je veux voire ta petite tête de premier de la classe avec ta jolie couronne et ton beau santon.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

J'aime pas Noël.
J'aime pas la nouvelle année.

Et je ne supporte pas ces saloperies de chiottes de galettes à la con de putain de cul de pompe à merde.

37 ans que je me fade ces fadasseries en dessous de bougies encore plus débilement insipides !

Alors tu comprendras que ma tête de premier de la classe, tu peux courir longtemps et en zig-zag avant de la voir, de une, et encore moins couronnée par une crétinerie de bout de carton doré, de deux&#8230;



Evidemment, t'auras compris que j'aime pas non plus les desserts&#8230;


----------



## Lamégère (6 Janvier 2009)

Vivement Pâque...


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Janvier 2009)

Lamégère a dit:


> Vivement Pâque...



Manque plus que le poulailler.


----------



## touba (6 Janvier 2009)

super !


----------



## Chang (7 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> _J'aime pas_ Noël.
> _J'aime pas_ la nouvelle année.
> 
> Et _je ne supporte pas_ ces saloperies de chiottes de galettes à la con de putain de cul de pompe à merde.
> ...



Non mais t'aimes pas ci, t'aimes pas ca ... rien d'extraordinaire jusque la et on sait bien que c'est pas ce que tu veux demontrer ... mais bordel, une frangipane quoi ... une bordel de chiotte de putain de frangipane ... !!!! jy pense jamais pendant 11 mois et tous les ans ya des gens qui me les rappellent et c'est partit pour un mois a saliver comme un bulldog sans jamais pouvoir etancher le manque ...

Donc amies, amis ... auriez vous l'obligeance de m'envoyer vos parts de frangipane que vous ne finirez pas. Je ne parle pas de celles qui sont entamees, bande de radins, mais des parts entieres qu'aucune de vos pattes velues n'aura touchee.

Je vous enverrai des gourmandises locales en retour, par la poste aussi histoire que ce soit aussi immangeable que votre galette apres 5000km mais comme on dit c'est l'intention qui compte, et une fois trempee dans un bon cafe, on y voit que dalle ...

je compte sur vous ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Nan. Je veux rien dire d'autre que "j'aime pas"&#8230; J'ai pas dit "c'est pas bon", ma maman m'a bien appris. Mais j'aime pas. Le sucré, c'est pas possible ou presque. Surtout donc les galettes des rois.

Rien ne vaut une putain de côte à l'os de 2 kilos à se partager à deux, saignante, avec du gros sel et quelques herbes aromatiques, un bon Grave chambré et quelques pommes de terre finement salées&#8230;

Rien.

Et surtout pas une putain de galette de merde, fut-elle à la frangipane&#8230;

Par contre, je t'en enverrai une congelée&#8230; ça passera, non ?


----------



## Chang (7 Janvier 2009)

Je dis pas pour la cote a l'os ... surtout avec un bon graves ... :love: ...

et apres ... la galette ... la galette ... la galette ... la galette ...  ... 

Pour une congelee, je sais pas ... a moins d'assurer la chaine de froid ... je vais telephoner a DHL et UPS pour voir ce que ca coute et si c'est possible ... et puis je passe commande ...  ...

Je t'envoies tous les details par fax a la Backcat Inc. Ltd comme d'hab' ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Janvier 2009)

Je peux t'envoyer du chit si tu veux Chang.
Ca craint rien, hein? 

Tu dis? C'est OK, ils sont cools avec ça? 

ca roule je t'envoie ça en chronopost.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Je dis pas pour la cote a l'os ... surtout avec un bon graves ... :love: ...
> 
> et apres ... la galette ... la galette ... la galette ... la galette ...  ...
> 
> ...


Nickel  Et pour le solde, comme d'hab aussi  T'as sûrement gardé mon compte paypal


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je peux t'envoyer du chit si tu veux Chang.
> Ca craint rien, hein?
> 
> Tu dis? C'est OK, ils sont cools avec ça?
> ...


Du chit orange ou du chit citron ?


----------



## Chang (7 Janvier 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je peux t'envoyer du chit si tu veux Chang.
> Ca craint rien, hein?
> 
> Tu dis? C'est OK, ils sont cools avec ça?
> ...



T'oublies pas de joindre un petit billet de 5 euros, c'est pour payer la balle ... Merci ... 




Backcat > ca marche ... j'aime quand les affaires roulent avec simplicite ...  ...


----------



## Craquounette (7 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien ne vaut une putain de côte à l'os de 2 kilos à se partager à deux, saignante, avec du gros sel et quelques herbes aromatiques, un bon Grave chambré et quelques pommes de terre finement salées
> 
> Rien.



Tu m'invites à dîner quand tu veux toi  :love:


----------



## Bassman (7 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien ne vaut une putain de côte à l'os de 2 kilos à se partager à deux, saignante, avec du gros sel et quelques herbes aromatiques, un bon Grave chambré et quelques pommes de terre finement salées
> 
> Rien.



Ca te dérange pas si je fini par une galette des rois quand même ? :love: :love: *


PS : c'est juste parce que j'aime ca la frangipane hein, je laisse la fève aux autres, m'en cogne de ca...


----------



## julrou 15 (7 Janvier 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> PS : c'est juste parce que j'aime ca la frangipane hein, je laisse la fève aux autres, m'en cogne de ca...



C'est ce qu'on dit.
On sait bien que les autres te laissent le morceau avec la fève à la cantine.
 :love:


----------



## Grug (7 Janvier 2009)

Moi j'aime pas la frangipane, y'a des fèves dedans !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

Bien content en tout cas !
Pour la première fois, pas de galette le jour de mon anniversaire :love:

En fait, pas d'anniversaire 

Ah&#8230; parce que je vous ai pas dit&#8230; 

j'aime pas les anniversaires. C'est chiant, mais CHIAAAAAAAAAANT !!!!

Relisez tout le fil fermé (OUF !!! il n'est toujours pas ré-ouvert !!!) sur les bons anniversaires tiens !


----------



## boodou (7 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien ne vaut une putain de côte à l'os de 2 kilos à se partager à deux, saignante, avec du gros sel et quelques herbes aromatiques, un bon Grave chambré et quelques pommes de terre finement salées
> 
> Rien.
> 
> Et surtout pas une putain de galette de merde, fut-elle à la frangipane



côte de boeuf, miam
galette des rois, beurk


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> côte de boeuf, miam
> galette des rois, beurk



entre les deux le choix est vite fait..   VIANDE


----------



## katelijn (8 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien ne vaut une putain de côte à l'os de 2 kilos à se partager à deux, saignante, avec du gros sel et quelques herbes aromatiques, un bon Grave chambré et quelques pommes de terre finement salées&#8230;
> quote]
> 
> sans oublier le tour de moulin de poivre sur la côte! :love:


----------



## toys (8 Janvier 2009)

bon je vais créé une nouvelle fête nationale "la cote de vache des rois" 

on cache une graine de poivre entière (et bien forte) dans une cote de vache,on fait tourné, a chàqu'un notre tour de prendre une belle bouché de viande puis je passe a mon voisin et le premier qui deviens tout rouge il a perdu et il a pas le droit de finir son assiette. il a passe .

qui vote pour?  et on met sa a quelle dates?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Faut éviter le 20 avril.
C'est déjà pris par la journée "steak et pipe"&#8230;


----------



## da capo (8 Janvier 2009)

je sais pas moi mais&#8230; j'entends plus souvent "un  steak ça roule, on verra pour la pipe"


----------



## Grug (8 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Faut éviter le 20 avril.
> C'est déjà pris par la journée "steak et pipe"&#8230;


Faiche, ça tombe le même jour que l'anniversaire d'Adolph !


----------



## Lamégère (8 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Faut éviter le 20 avril.
> C'est déjà pris par la journée "steak et pipe"



Flute je suis végétarienne... 
Va falloir passer directement à la deuxième partie alors


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

Ah non&#8230; toi tu as la St Valentin&#8230;

T'as juste à faire la cuisine et te limer les dents pour ne pas rayer au passage


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Rien ne vaut une putain de côte à l'os de 2 kilos à se partager à deux, saignante, avec du gros sel et quelques herbes aromatiques, un bon Grave chambré et quelques pommes de terre finement salées



Perso, j'aime bien terminer sur une bonne tarte aux poils!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2009)

J'aime le délicat lissé d'une fraîche épilation&#8230; mais je suis assez d'accord sur le principe :love:


----------



## toys (9 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> J'aime le délicat lissé d'une fraîche épilation mais je suis assez d'accord sur le principe :love:



vue les taches sur t'es dents sa devais pas être le moment.







s'est gore je sort .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

Mes dents sont un mythe, très cher. Mais malgré tout, il n'y a jamais de mauvais moment pour donner du plaisir à une femme&#8230; Tu verras ça plus tard


----------



## boodou (10 Janvier 2009)

Un chat qui aime les chattes, l'ordre du monde est somme toute à son point d'équilibre non ?


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Un chat qui aime les chattes, l'ordre du monde est somme toute à son point d'équilibre non ?



Je vois que même après 18 mois d'absence, malgré les efforts de quelques uns qui tentent d'élever le débat ici, ceux qui tiennent la chaîne de l'ancre qui le retient au 36ème dessous n'ont toujours pas laché l'affaire  

:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2009)

OUf c'est pas ma famille :

*Tonton Daniel :* Depuis qu'on a quitté les colonies c'est n'importe quoi, on leur a pourtant tout laissé mais que veux-tu, le noirs sont fainéants, ils sont comme ça on n'y peut rien, c'est comme les Arables

*Mamie :* c'est vrai mais les Arabes comment dire ? Ils sont pas fainéants pareils. Ils font croire qu'ils travaillent...


Mémorable


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Kam et léon a dit:


> Je vois que même après 18 mois d'absence, malgré les efforts de quelques uns qui tentent d'élever le débat ici, ceux qui tiennent la chaîne de l'ancre qui le retient au 36ème dessous n'ont toujours pas laché l'affaire
> 
> :mouais:



Ben écoute, biquet joli, tu te reprends 18 mois peinard et tu t'abonnes à un tas de revues drôlement bien qui te feront reluire les hémisphères...


----------



## Nexka (11 Janvier 2009)

Bah alors ya aucune photo de fève ici?? 
Tout le monde est si malchanceux que ça sur MacG?  

Moi j'ai suis à ma 4éme part de galette, et toujours pas de fève... Mais c'est pas grave, je perd pas le moral, aller hop une 5éme part, c'est bon les amandes :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Nexka a dit:


> ... je perd pas le moral, aller hop une 5éme part, c'est bon les amandes :love:



... Et puis ça te coule une culotte de cheval en béton :love:


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2009)

Moi je l'ai eu du 1er coup, du coup (bis), j'ai du tirer la reine, et elle en redemande la chienne


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi je l'ai eu du 1er coup, du coup (bis), j'ai du tirer la reine, et elle en redemande la chienne



Arrête de tirer la chaîne, toi!


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Arrête de tirer la chaîne, toi!



 :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> :rateau:



Ben oui...


----------



## JPTK (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben oui...



Ah ouai, il était compliqué ce post, j'ai pas compris tout de suite, je devais être trop concerné par l'attaque je pense


----------



## Nexka (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Et puis ça te coule une culotte de cheval en béton :love:



T'en fais pas  Par chance mon métabolisme est parfaitement adapté à ma gourmandise :love:


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben écoute, biquet joli, tu te reprends 18 mois peinard et tu t'abonnes à un tas de revues drôlement bien qui te feront reluire les hémisphères...



Non non, j'y suis j'y reste, et puis ne te sens pas visé, je ne vous classais, ni toi ni le chat dans la catégorie des boulets 

Cela dit, je vois bien que certains calibres n'ont pas déserté les lieux !

Aut'chose, c'est quoi, ta signature ? Ils ont pas viré sonnyboy, quand même ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Janvier 2009)

Kam et léon a dit:


> Ils ont pas viré sonnyboy, quand même ?



Si...


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2009)

je crois que je l'ai croisé hier!


mais j'ai des doute d'un coup.


----------



## Kam et léon (11 Janvier 2009)

Bon, ben, la galette des rois n'ayant somme toute que peu à voir avec les trésors de la monarchie, je reviens au sujet : 




Précision pour le chat de derrière : ça va aussi très bien *après* la côte de b&#339;uf (avec une petite bolée pour faire descendre) !

Ceci étant dit, c'est vrai que la couronne &#8230; Bon, des fois, il y a des enfants


----------



## toys (11 Janvier 2009)

ha si il était la hier je viens de retrouvé son poste 
dans autoportrait


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

Kam et léon a dit:


> Non non, j'y suis j'y reste, et puis ne te sens pas visé, je ne vous classais, ni toi ni le chat dans la catégorie des boulets
> 
> Cela dit, je vois bien que certains calibres n'ont pas déserté les lieux !
> 
> Aut'chose, c'est quoi, ta signature ? Ils ont pas viré sonnyboy, quand même ?


Tu devrais plutôt nous dire qui tu es, ça éviterait des désagréments&#8230; les double-pseudos, c'est lourd à la longue


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu devrais plutôt nous dire qui tu es, ça éviterait des désagréments les double-pseudos, c'est lourd à la longue


----------



## Kam et léon (13 Janvier 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tu devrais plutôt nous dire qui tu es, ça éviterait des désagréments les double-pseudos, c'est lourd à la longue



Ça n'est pas un double pseudo, c'est un pseudo composé, Kam et léon sont une seule et même personne !


----------



## Craquounette (13 Janvier 2009)

Kam et léon a dit:


> Ça n'est pas un double pseudo, c'est un pseudo composé, Kam et léon sont une seule et même personne !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Après Noël,
après le nouvel an,
après la galette...

Place aux cloches de Pâques !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Après Noël,
> après le nouvel an,
> après la galette...
> 
> Place aux cloches de Pâques !



on m'appelle ?


----------



## Bassman (13 Janvier 2009)

La recherche sur ip donne P77 :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Lemmy a dit:


> on m'appelle ?



_On m'appeeeeeelle?
On m'appelle Robin des bois
et je vais par les monts et les bois
et je chante
ma joie par dessus les toîts!_


----------



## Lamégère (13 Janvier 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Après Noël,
> après le nouvel an,
> après la galette...
> 
> Place aux cloches de Pâques !



Heu on peut pas ouvrir un sujet sur la chandeleur avant, style:
_*Et vous vos crêpes vous les mangez comment? Fourrées ou pas ? Et si oui à quoi?

*_Non parce que finalement ça intéresse tout le monde de savoir comment on fourre les crêpes...


----------

